# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Testoviron from portugal

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

well here it goes bro´s from my Sweet new camera...  :7up:  
thats teh real deal...

----------


## ajfina

they look yummy, u need to eatrher turn on the light or the flash bro  :Smilie:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> they look yummy, u need to eatrher turn on the light or the flash bro


yeah bro i am still loking for the buttons here...lolol

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks good, very fresh 2009 exp date.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Looks good, very fresh 2009 exp date.


yup just got them last week.

----------


## ajfina

how's the rules over there to get roids ? is itr hard?

----------


## ogistra

ufff this is great gear,......my frend are try this....he is growing like pop corn

----------


## jesse_james

Nice pics!

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> how's the rules over there to get roids ? is itr hard?


well bro let us say that i am an lucky buster...lolol here its not like US or spain but its also getting complicated...in pharmacy you cant get nothing without prescripcion and the blue guys have btter things to do.

----------


## Seajackal

Nice gear, bro! Sorry, they are fakes....hehe, just kidding I know you got
them from the pharmacy there in your country, so no problems.  :Smilie:

----------


## MichaelCC

Very good stuff, but I think it's expensive. What is the price in Portugal pharmacies?
BTW - Nice pics, but a little bit dark

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Very good stuff, but I think it's expensive. What is the price in Portugal pharmacies?
> BTW - Nice pics, but a little bit dark


expensive...bro in 1 of teh pics the one from the back of teh box you can see teh price 2.34.....

----------


## IRON1977

cute pictures
You really see that it s not fakes and come out a pharmacy;
No the doubt the stuff looks fine

----------


## judge_dread

this stuff costs *,** euros in Greece.

----------


## manc

is it easier to obtain in greece though?

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

in portugal pharmay its *,**...its nor big diference

----------


## judge_dread

yea the difference is slight.It's not so hard to obtain it without a precription.

----------


## Seajackal

Judge, long time no see bro, what's up? MMM, Judge can get some
Normas pretty easy and they are waaaay cheaper than virons, have
you tried Normas?

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Judge, long time no see bro, what's up? MMM, Judge can get some
> Normas pretty easy and they are waaaay cheaper than virons, have
> you tried Normas?


Never bro tell me are they good..i think if you get it from pharmacy its all the same right.but if its cheaper much better..lolool do you know the price?
i think i already saw some pcis of that around here.bottom line is here in portugal i dont knwo wy you cant get this anywere teh pharmacys only have like 2 or 3 max per day.

----------


## Seajackal

I think Normas are good, at least the Decas are the real thing nothing to
lose to Organons IMO. The price is **** per amp in Greece, cheaper
cycles with as good results you can get from the virons... :Smilie:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> I think Normas are good, at least the Decas are the real thing nothing to
> lose to Organons IMO. The price is *,** per amp in Greece, cheaper
> cycles with as good results you can get from the virons...


yeah bro i would go for those ones damm *,** thats real a good price.
but i also dont like to do testoesteroen and wen i do i do cypionate dosent give you big retention.

----------


## MichaelCC

> expensive...bro in 1 of teh pics the one from the back of teh box you can see teh price *,**.....


yes MMM, it's expensive. *,** euro is high price even if there is NORMA enanthate for *,** euro (pharmacy price). No need to talk about Galenika - price is about 1 euro. All of those Enanthates works the same way, if you have the real one of course.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> yes MMM, it's expensive. *,** euro is high price even if there is NORMA enanthate for *,** euro (pharmacy price). No need to talk about Galenika - price is about 1 euro. All of those Enanthates works the same way, if you have the real one of course.



Yes I think sow but I dont know why many people real prefer the Portuguese stuff. I dont know about you guys but thats the kind of message they I get from many guys.
Well I think that *,** its not that expensive we are not talking like 10 or 20  herelol

----------


## MichaelCC

> Yes I think sow but I dont know why many people real prefer the Portuguese stuff. I dont know about you guys but thats the kind of message they I get from many guys.
> Well I think that *,** its not that expensive we are not talking like 10 or 20  herelol


you are right - *,** is not so expensive, but not eveone lives in Portugal, so no everyone can buy it for this price. *,** is your price, but this price is much higher our of Portugal. If something is about half-price of something else, final price has to reflected this difference. If not - something is wrong. For example - In my country Organon Sustanon you can buy legaly in Pharmacy (with prescription of course) for the price 10x higher than the same one in Egypt. Final price also reflected this difference. I know, you understand me. Therefore I think, Norma Enanthate start to flood European market instead of Galenika (after sold-out of all supply), becasue Norma is second cheapest enanthate in Europe. After Norma, there is Greece Shering Proviron I think.

----------

